# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  ΠΡΟΣΟΧΗ όχι άλλα turbo-links στο awmn

## chrismarine

Τον τελευταίο καιρό πάνω από χρόνο τώρα έχω παρατηρήσει πως έχει αυξηθεί σημαντικά ο θόρυβος στην μπάντα μας !
σε μια σχετική έρευνα που έκανα σε συνεργασία με πολλούς συναawmnιτες ,για να δούμε από που προέρχεται τόσος θόρυβος παρατηρήθηκε ότι πολλοί εξ ημών χρησιμοποιούν turbo mode και μάλιστα με μεγάλη σχετική ισχύ
,αυτό έχει ως συνέπεια να μην αντεπεξέρχονται ανάλογα τα λικ με 20mhz εύρος ζώνης ,και σε γενικές γραμμές δεν παίζει τίποτα σωστά, πχ στιγμιαίες αποσυνδέσεις ,χαμηλό bandwith και γενικά επηρεάζεται συνολικά όλο το δίκτυο γιατί για να αντισταθμιστεί ο θόρυβος ανεβάζουν όλοι ισχύ στα λινκ τους ,κοινός ένας φαύλος κύκλος πράξεων και προβλημάτων.
Επίσης θεωρώ ανεπίτρεπτο από την στιγμή που έχουμε στριμωχτεί τόσο από 5470-5725 σύμφωνα με την νέα νομοθεσία, να χρησιμοποιούμε turbo mode στα λινκ μας 
θεωρητικά και τα n 20/40 επηρεάζουν ,αλλά σε δόκιμες που έχουμε κάνει δεν επηρεάζουν σε τέτοιο βαθμό όσο τα απλά a-mode 40mhz, καθώς το εύρος ζώνης σε n λειτουργεί σύμφωνα με τις ανάγκες του bandwith-traffic 
Ας θεσπίσουμε επιτέλους μερικούς άτυπους κανόνες για να αποφευχθούν μελλοντικά προβλήματα

----------


## ydin

Συμφωνώ και καλά που το επισήμανες. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 4, using Tapatalk.

----------


## gas

Μπραβο σου Χρηστο που εφερες στην επιφανεια ενα προβλημα-φαινομενο που ενω για καμποσο καιρο ειχε κοπασει τωρα τελευταια εχει παρει την μορφη επιδημιας.
Χρονικα το τοποθετω σχεδον απο τοτε που περιοριστηκαμε στα νομιμα ορια. Η αληθεια ειναι οτι απο τοτε πολλα λινκς επεσαν σε bw μετα την αλλαγη στη συχνοτητα με αποτελεσμα σημερα κατα μεσο ορο να εχουμε μικροτερες ταχυτητες απο παλαιοτερα. Η εισαγωγη του n καπως βελτιωσε τα πραγματα αλλα δεν ηταν δυνατο κομβοι με πολλα λινκς να αλλαξουν ολες τις καρτες με νεες λογω κοστους. Ετσι λοιπον φανταζομαι οτι ορισμενοι προκειμενου να μην ξοδευτουν και για να κερδισουν την χαμενη ταχυτητα το γυρισαν στο a-turbo και ισως καποιοι αλλοι να το εκαναν λογω αγνοιας των προβληματων που θα δημιουργουσαν.
Θα προτεινα να γινει μια καμπανια ενημερωσης ολων των κομβουχων ιδιαιτερα αυτων που εχουν την διαχειρηση πολλων κομβων οσο αφορα το RF κομματι του δικτυου μας για τις αρνητικες συνεπειες του a-turbo το ευρος και τον θορυβο καθως επισης και την σημασια του CCQ σε ενα λινκ και πως αυτο μπορει να κρατειθει σε υψηλα επιπεδα και η ισχυς σε οσο το δυνατον χαμηλοτερα ελπιζοντας να περιοριστει το αθλιο αυτο φαινομενο.

----------


## nikolas_350

Και να σκεφτεί κανείς ότι 4-5 χρόνια πίσω στην προ N εποχή, υπήρχαν υπηρεσίες και συμμετοχή που έφερναν το δίκτυο ή κάποια link στα όρια τους με συνεχόμενο traffic, λογικά μεγάλα ping και ανάγκη για μεγάλα ¨μπουρί¨ 

Σήμερα που η κίνηση μπορεί να μην είναι ούτε στο 1/10 πάσχουμε από τα…..
vap για μειώσει εξοπλισμού
τα nv2 εάν δεν βγαίνει καλό ένα link
την υπέρ συγκέντρωση διεπαφών σε ένα κόμβο μαζί με τα turbo – 40 channel width ενώ έχει μειωθεί το ενεργό φάσμα (το πώς θα παίζουν όλα σε ένα κουτί είναι άλλο θέμα)
το τέρμα ισχύ γιατί μου αρέσει να βλέπω -59 db σε μακρινό ή χωρίς καθαρή οπτική επαφή
και λογικά μετά από τόσα χρόνια κάποιο παρατημένο εξοπλισμό στον αυτόματο. 

Πέρα από αυτά που γίνονται σε φυσικό επίπεδο να βάλουμε και αυτά σε ¨λογικό¨
Αυθαίρετα c έως a class (μόνο /8 δεν έχουμε δει) , aggregate που δεν ξέρουμε από πού μας έρχονται, overlap networks, 
Κακορυθμισμένα nat, firewall, φίλτρα και άλλα ωραία που σε εμποδίζουν να φτάσεις εκεί που θα μπορούσες να πας.

----------


## chrismarine

....

----------


## chrismarine

συμφωνώ απόλυτα με τον gas και nikolas_350 και απορώ πως δεν έχει ιδρώσει κανενός άλλου το αυτί με τόσα πράγματα που έχουν επισημανθεί σωστά και δεν είναι άπλες εικασίες η θεωρίες
Ισως να χρειαστεί να ανακεφαλαιώσουμε το basic settup στο awmn για το 2015 δλδ το ποιος είναι ο ενδεδειγμένος τρόπος για να δημιουργηθεί ένα link στα 5ghz τόσο στο rf επίπεδο όσο και στο κομμάτι της ip δικτύωσης

----------


## esma

Ενδιαφέρον θα είχε να βάλετε κατά προτεραιότητα τα σημεία που πρέπει να προσέχουμε.

----------


## chrismarine

δεν υπάρχουν θέματα προτεραιότητας για να αποφύγουμε η να προσέχουμε , εδώ υπάρχει πρόβλημα συνείδησης από κάποιους που επιμένουν να χρησιμοποιούν turbo-40mhz στα λινκ που βγάζουνε, προτρέποντας και τον απέναντι να πράξει το ίδιο , άσε που εάν επεκταθούμε και στο κομμάτι των περαιτέρω ρυθμίσεων εκεί να δεις πανηγύρι !! πχ turbo+nstream-nv2 , ειδικά αυτό το nv2 είναι σκέτη καταστροφή στο latency 
στο δε κομμάτι της δρομολόγησης και ειδικά με settup πολλαπλών ρουτερ με κοινό as εκεί πραγματικά χάνεις την μπάλα ,έχω δει client to client reflection η redistribute-xxxxxx ενεργοποιημένο σε κάποιους κόμβους χωρίς να υπάρχει λόγος .
τέλος θα ήθελα να υπάρξει ένας ανανεωμένος οδηγός στο wiki που θα περιλαμβάνει συνοπτικά με όλες τις λεπτομέρειες ρυθμίσεις ασυρμάτων διεπαφων - δρομολόγησης - υπηρεσιών πχ vpn-dns ο οποίος θα είναι ευαγγέλιο για κάθε κόμβο και να κοινοποιείται παντού και σε κάθε περίπτωση .

----------


## gvaf

Είναι γεγονός ρε παίδες, το τελευταίο διάστημα τα link έχουν γίνει πολύ ασταθές.
Στο wireless/registration βλέπεις uptime κάτι λεπτά ενώ από πλευράς CCQ και σήματος, είναι άψογα.

----------


## gas

Και να ηταν μονο αυτα. Εχουμε παει ακομα παραπερα πχ κλειδωμενα λινκς κομβων του awmn αν ειναι δυνατον τι αλλο θα δουμε.

http://prntscr.com/63rj9s

το τριτο στη scan list για οποιον δεν το προσεξε.

----------


## trendy

Πώς το εννοείς το κλειδωμένο; Ότι έχει κάποιο encryption;

----------


## gas

> Πώς το εννοείς το κλειδωμένο; Ότι έχει κάποιο encryption;


Ακριβως αυτο εννοω και φαινεται απο τα συμβολα-γραμματα της πρωτης απο τα αριστερα στηλης του scaning.
πχ. το A σημαινει active, το Ρ σημαινει privacy,το R σημαινει routeros networks κτλ.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτό που λες θα πρέπει να ισχύει για τα access point.

Μια διεπαφή κορμού όμως δεν προορίζεται για χρήση σε ανοικτό κοινό για να είναι ελεύθερη σε όλους αλλά για χρήση 1 προς 1 κατόπιν συνεννόησης.
Αντίθετα μπορεί να είναι χρήσιμη εμποδίζοντας έναν τρίτο να υποδυθεί τον απέναντι σου.

----------


## gvaf

Αυτό μπορεί να μας το πει ο κομβούχος μιας και έχει το ID του.
Πιστεύω ότι είναι το λιγότερο κακό.

----------


## gas

> Και να ηταν μονο αυτα. Εχουμε παει ακομα παραπερα πχ κλειδωμενα λινκς κομβων του awmn αν ειναι δυνατον τι αλλο θα δουμε.
> 
> http://prntscr.com/63rj9s
> 
> το τριτο στη scan list για οποιον δεν το προσεξε.


Περισοτερο το αναφερω για δειξω οτι μαζι με τα προηγουμενα που αναφερθηκαν νεα ηθη αρχιζουν να υιοθετουνται και το δικτυο που ξεραμε αρχιζει να χανει σιγα σιγα την αθωωτητα του.

----------


## trendy

Δεν είναι νέα ήθη. Είχε ξανασυζητηθεί πολύ παλιότερα. Και δεν είναι το ίδιο πράγμα με το turbo ή οτιδήποτε άλλο μιας και δεν επηρεάζει κάποιον. Ακόμα και στα access point δεν θα διαφωνούσα, μιας και είναι εξοπλισμός του κομβούχου. Αλλά για να μη βγαίνουμε offtopic ανοίξτε μία άλλη συζήτηση για αυτό.

----------

